# An Idea for your next weekend project



## Mike Jones (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice little cabinet project. No power tools required!

http://themetapicture.com/this-antique-cabinet/

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Sep 20, 2014)

I've seen that before - just impressive. No way will my skills ever be up to recreating something like that. And, even if I were to every try something like that, it would take me years - many years.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2014)

Two weekends at least. Never get tired of seeing that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Pretty common type of cabinetry.Lots of elementary schools taught how to do this in their automated shop classes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dycmark (Sep 21, 2014)

WOW, i haven't seen that before, it is amazing. I cant imagine how they get that many mechanisms into it.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 21, 2014)

It would be so amazing to have the talent to do something like this! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2014)

Crazy wonderful !


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a hammer and a saw. I should be good to start one of those


----------



## DKMD (Sep 21, 2014)

Pretty amazing! Why don't any of the flat workers around here ever make anything like that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 21, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Pretty amazing! Why don't any of the flat workers around here ever make anything like that?



Heck, I made a half dozen of them last weekend, but the lens cap was on the video camera! next time for sure.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aurora North (Oct 24, 2014)

I've seen this many times and always enjoy it. Gives me a pang of regret to think of how much we have lost though.


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> Nice little cabinet project. No power tools required!
> 
> http://themetapicture.com/this-antique-cabinet/


Very cool. Reminds me of the desk in The Wild, Wild West tv show.


----------



## jmurray (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this. I would love to see it in person. Thats gotta be the pinnacle of cabinetry


----------



## frankp (Nov 18, 2014)

Aurora North said:


> I've seen this many times and always enjoy it. Gives me a pang of regret to think of how much we have lost though.


Why? Do we cry over the lost talent of Picasso or Gauguin, or DaVinci? No, we celebrate how truly talented they were. The same should be said of any true artist because, rest assured, whomever built this was the exception, not the norm, and he was an artist. As likely as not it was a team of truly talented people, like the Sistine chapel or other similarly complex/large works, rather than a single artisan. Still incredible either way, but not something to lament over. I would guarantee you could find someone today, possibly even a member of this forum, that could create such a work if so motivated. 

Unfortunately, or fortunately, depending upon perspective, most of us recognize there is a certain art to function as well and something this complex is rarely, if ever, called for in design other than to show off. Most of us don't have patrons giving us inordinate sums of money just for the purposes of showing off/dick measuring and those that do typically do it in a more subtle manner, these days. We can't all be kings of Prussia... hell, none of us can be, now.


----------

